# Hi, jumping crit. please



## phantom (May 12, 2008)

Ok here's the vids.... (they're both really short) I just realized 2 of the pics I posted above are the same, but it won't let me edit that post.....oh well


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Your horse is not being able to lengthen and round out because you are getting him too close to the fence. 

I would encourage you to put a ground pole infront of the jump so that your horse can get an idea as to where he can take off.

Right now, he cannot see the distance at all, and that is rider error. So to be fair to your horse, throw a ground pole down.

Coacoa is absolutely beautiful  I love dark chocolate bays


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I 100% agree


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2009)

Third on the groundpole!

For you, you need to give your hands forward up his neck more...several inches, and this in turn will bring those elbows back in so you don't look like a chicken flapping your wings. :wink:


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

No critz here, but your horses upward transitions are beautiful and so is he! JEALOUS! =D


----------



## phantom (May 12, 2008)

Yeah I noticed that we were way too close to the jump in that last pic, looks a bit awkward...I was having issues with that, one jump we took he actually knocked down b/c we were too close. So like what distance should I put the ground pole? Is the idea that he would take off before the pole, or stride over the pole then take off? Sorry I'm clueless.... Oh and where is the "best" place to take off? Are we ok in the first pic?

So anything else for me aside from extend my arms more? Legs ok? Anyone besides me think I still lean forward too much at trot/canter?


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc (May 16, 2009)

Most people have said everything but one thing I did notice is you veer off after both of your jumps. It's fine to mix it up and do that sometimes, but don't get you and your horse into the habit of turning after every fence.


----------



## kaykat31 (Feb 15, 2009)

I definately agree with the ground pole infront of the jump, it should help alot.Also, you need to give him more release & put your hands more forward.IMO, make him canter atleast 3 strides after he lands the jump.Also, work on brushing the saddle back & forth with your back end instead of just going up in down.Hes a beautiful horse & you 2 look great together!


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2009)

phantom said:


> Yeah I noticed that we were way too close to the jump in that last pic, looks a bit awkward...I was having issues with that, one jump we took he actually knocked down b/c we were too close. So like what distance should I put the ground pole? Is the idea that he would take off before the pole, or stride over the pole then take off? Sorry I'm clueless.... Oh and where is the "best" place to take off? Are we ok in the first pic?


It goes at the base of the jump. How far from the base is determined by what you want from the horse.

Jumping is serious business and it's very easy to scary a horse or over face them, so you need some hands on help. Get an instructor...if that's not possible then go buy a jumping book that explains how you start a horse over jumps, where the ground pole goes for various jumps and what the correct distances are for trot/canter poles and gymnastic lines.




> So anything else for me aside from extend my arms more? Legs ok? Anyone besides me think I still lean forward too much at trot/canter?


I'm on dial up so viewing video takes forever. Get an experienced eye on the ground to help you during this beginning stage where habits are formed for horse and rider...both good and bad.


----------



## phantom (May 12, 2008)

saint3meg3rlfc said:


> Most people have said everything but one thing I did notice is you veer off after both of your jumps. It's fine to mix it up and do that sometimes, but don't get you and your horse into the habit of turning after every fence.


Reason we turned is so we wouldn't run into the wall, I had to set up the jump the short way of the arena so my mum could film us better. We had plenty of room, it wasn't dangerous or anything (it's a big arena), I was just doing half-arena circles so we pretty much were always turning except down the far side & the approach to the jump....



kaykat31 said:


> I definately agree with the ground pole infront of the jump, it should help alot.Also, you need to give him more release & put your hands more forward.IMO, make him canter atleast 3 strides after he lands the jump.Also, work on brushing the saddle back & forth with your back end instead of just going up in down.Hes a beautiful horse & you 2 look great together!


Yeah I'm still working on keeping him going over the jump, he'll rush all excitedly towards the jump and then once he's over just sorta stops. He's weird like that sometimes. And for sure I'll work on my release, he's in a harsh bit so i'm afraid of jabbing him in the mouth as we go over 



Mercedes said:


> It goes at the base of the jump. How far from the base is determined by what you want from the horse.
> 
> Jumping is serious business and it's very easy to scary a horse or over face them, so you need some hands on help. Get an instructor...if that's not possible then go buy a jumping book that explains how you start a horse over jumps, where the ground pole goes for various jumps and what the correct distances are for trot/canter poles and gymnastic lines


I dont think my horse is ever gonna get scared of jumping....in fact I never used to like jumping and only very recently started jumping him because I tried it one day and he really loved it, of course now I like it too. He has a lot of energy and I always have to find new ways to keep him entertained..... But anyway the highest we'll ever jump is 2' since that's as high as the stand goes (and there's only 2 sets of stands so we won't be jumping courses)....if I was planning on jumping a lot higher or showing then I'd for sure get an instructor. But I think maybe i will take up your suggestion of getting a book, if we're gonna jump we might as well learn to do it right.


----------



## I Heart Hershey (Jul 13, 2009)

I have to agree with Mercedes that you NEED A COACH, you shouldn't be jumping alone when you don't know what you're doing (not calling you dumb or incompetent, just referring to what you said yourself, you have only had minimal jumping lessons, and you don't know about ground pole spacing, etc). To top it off, you don't know that this cute little pony has ever jumped in his life - he needs help too!! It is soooo easy to scare a horse off jumping just with sheer lack knowledge. I strongly urge to you to only jump with a coach. Good luck!!


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2009)

> I dont think my horse is ever gonna get scared of jumping....


Making a comment like this is a neon sign to your inexperience, especially considering you also said the following;

*Yeah I'm still working on keeping him going over the jump, he'll rush all excitedly towards the jump and then once he's over just sorta stops.

And for sure I'll work on my release, he's in a harsh bit so i'm afraid of jabbing him in the mouth as we go over *

Rushing jumps is a sign of anxiety. Anxiety is just one step from fear. It's irrelevant how high the jumps are and that you've got him in a severe bit and do not have jumping experience says more than enough.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

you need to put your hands higher on his neck and keep your hands closed on the reins!!!!!! but you look good besides that


----------



## phantom (May 12, 2008)

Wow I was looking for advice on making my jumping better, not to be told I shouldn't be jumping. And I don't really appreciate everyone assuming I'm inexperienced because I dont know how to set up jumping poles (of course I can't, I've never been taught how, which is why I'm on here asking for advice) or because the horse I ride goes in a kimberwicke (which is, by the way, not because I can't control him but because he used to be very spooky and hard mouthed-the fault of the people who previously owned him-and occasionally bolts & would be dangerous to ride without a bit of leverage to stop him. But except when he suddenly takes off, I always ride him with bare minimum contact....if you watch the vids you'll see I'm hardly jerking him around by the mouth....) And I also don't appreciate people implying that I would do anything to hurt or frighten my horse. If he didn't like jumping I wouldn't make him, trust me....and no my horse doesn't rush towards the jumps out of anxiety. Since some people don't seem to believe me, let me say that I actually had to spend one ride teaching him not to run to the jump, because as soon as I set up the jump in the middle he wouldn't stop trying to turn towards the jump even though I wasn't telling him to, it was actually a struggle to keep him on the rail. Obviously he was really excited to go over the jump..... 

So, I am a perfectly experienced and competent horseperson, if a bit rusty on the technical stuff like the finer points of jumping, and so I'd appreciate tips on how to make my jumping better. Me and my friends just go over little jumps for FUN (me because my horse likes it) and I am asking for critique only because it's nicer when you can do it right and don't knock down the jump. We all work at the ranch and ride the more difficult horses for the owners, but those of us who don't show our horses have no reason to sign up for professional training for specific things like jumping. Please don't tell me none of you ever jumped your ponies as kids just for fun....or did you all have fancy dancy show horses and expensive professional trainers and never did anything without a trainer supervising you because it would be too dangerous? Jeez people I'm sorry I sound defensive but you are all getting so uptight! Since the owner & trainer at my barn is the one who actually owns Cocoa, and she sees me ride him all the time, I think she'll let me know if she thinks I am doing anything wrong. Actually she just came up to me the other day to tell me how good Cocoa looks and what a great job I am doing with him (he was a total nut when they first got him....), I think she would just laugh her head off honestly if I told her people told me I am "inexperienced" or that I am going to scare Cocoa by going over a jump once in a while. I love that horse to death and I know him quite well enough to know what he is capable of and what he likes. 

Thank you to those who have offered advice to me that is called for and useful, such as my need to extend my arms more over the jump. Any more advice like this would be much appreciated. Sorry this turned into a bit of a novel


----------



## KatieKoolness (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey there you two look really good together, all i want to say is hand up the neck a little bit more and lean forward just a bit more also remember to look up, and try to get him over the jumps a bit more straight he looks like hes going over to the side a bit there  but really good other than that  Good luck


----------



## dancehabit7 (Jul 11, 2009)

I agree with the pole on the ground.. also, work on your cres realese.. I feel mean saying this but it isn't great, your not getting up his neck.. 

I'm going to suggest shortening your stirrups a whole or two, it's not recommended until you get your balence after the jump because I noticed when the horse veered off you came out of your saddle a little bit, but once you have managed to not come out, shorten your stirrups.. it will give you better leverage, looks brilliant when you jump and it will help your position. 

Also, your pushing down on his neck when you cres realese.. you need to keep your hands in the hold of when you hold the reins.. and just move them up his neck and try not to change the hold of your hands to a flat palm. 

And also, when you are cantering, push down harder in your stirrups.. and keep your seat.. when he comes up from a stride of canter.. your coming out of your seat.

But otherwise, you are a fantastic rider! .. Your position in the saddle is great! Good luck with the future, I would love to see some more photos and footage of you jumping together as time progresses !!


----------



## Lifeofriley (May 24, 2009)

I agree with the stirrup shortening comment, it does make it alot easier for you to keep the correct position, but in saying that you have a good position for somebody without any jumping training! 

I can honestly say that if you just plan to jump every once in a while for fun and while on trails and things like that that a trainer isn't necessary, but if you decide to start to jump higher, I think it would be wise, not only from a safety point of view but also to help you to fix up any bad habits that you might pick up without even realising. I don't have a "trainer" so to speak, however I do have access to a lot of help if needed, so maybe you could ask the owner or instructor to come down and give you a few tips one day?

Keep up the good work, it's nice to see somebody taking on a horse nobody wants and riding them nicely. Keep us updated with pictures


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2009)

phantom said:


> Wow I was looking for advice on making my jumping better, not to be told I shouldn't be jumping. And I don't really appreciate everyone assuming I'm inexperienced because I dont know how to set up jumping poles (of course I can't, I've never been taught how, which is why I'm on here asking for advice) or because the horse I ride goes in a kimberwicke (which is, by the way, not because I can't control him but because he used to be very spooky and hard mouthed-the fault of the people who previously owned him-and occasionally bolts & would be dangerous to ride without a bit of leverage to stop him. But except when he suddenly takes off, I always ride him with bare minimum contact....if you watch the vids you'll see I'm hardly jerking him around by the mouth....) And I also don't appreciate people implying that I would do anything to hurt or frighten my horse. If he didn't like jumping I wouldn't make him, trust me....and no my horse doesn't rush towards the jumps out of anxiety. Since some people don't seem to believe me, let me say that I actually had to spend one ride teaching him not to run to the jump, because as soon as I set up the jump in the middle he wouldn't stop trying to turn towards the jump even though I wasn't telling him to, it was actually a struggle to keep him on the rail. Obviously he was really excited to go over the jump.....
> 
> So, I am a perfectly experienced and competent horseperson, if a bit rusty on the technical stuff like the finer points of jumping, and so I'd appreciate tips on how to make my jumping better. Me and my friends just go over little jumps for FUN (me because my horse likes it) and I am asking for critique only because it's nicer when you can do it right and don't knock down the jump. We all work at the ranch and ride the more difficult horses for the owners, but those of us who don't show our horses have no reason to sign up for professional training for specific things like jumping. Please don't tell me none of you ever jumped your ponies as kids just for fun....or did you all have fancy dancy show horses and expensive professional trainers and never did anything without a trainer supervising you because it would be too dangerous? Jeez people I'm sorry I sound defensive but you are all getting so uptight! Since the owner & trainer at my barn is the one who actually owns Cocoa, and she sees me ride him all the time, I think she'll let me know if she thinks I am doing anything wrong. Actually she just came up to me the other day to tell me how good Cocoa looks and what a great job I am doing with him (he was a total nut when they first got him....), I think she would just laugh her head off honestly if I told her people told me I am "inexperienced" or that I am going to scare Cocoa by going over a jump once in a while. I love that horse to death and I know him quite well enough to know what he is capable of and what he likes.
> 
> Thank you to those who have offered advice to me that is called for and useful, such as my need to extend my arms more over the jump. Any more advice like this would be much appreciated. Sorry this turned into a bit of a novel


Thou doth protest too much.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

phantom said:


> Wow I was looking for advice on making my jumping better, not to be told I shouldn't be jumping. And I don't really appreciate everyone assuming I'm inexperienced because I dont know how to set up jumping poles (of course I can't, I've never been taught how, which is why I'm on here asking for advice) or because the horse I ride goes in a kimberwicke (which is, by the way, not because I can't control him but because he used to be very spooky and hard mouthed-the fault of the people who previously owned him-and occasionally bolts & would be dangerous to ride without a bit of leverage to stop him. But except when he suddenly takes off, I always ride him with bare minimum contact....if you watch the vids you'll see I'm hardly jerking him around by the mouth....) And I also don't appreciate people implying that I would do anything to hurt or frighten my horse. If he didn't like jumping I wouldn't make him, trust me....and no my horse doesn't rush towards the jumps out of anxiety. Since some people don't seem to believe me, let me say that I actually had to spend one ride teaching him not to run to the jump, because as soon as I set up the jump in the middle he wouldn't stop trying to turn towards the jump even though I wasn't telling him to, it was actually a struggle to keep him on the rail. Obviously he was really excited to go over the jump.....
> 
> So, I am a perfectly experienced and competent horseperson, if a bit rusty on the technical stuff like the finer points of jumping, and so I'd appreciate tips on how to make my jumping better. Me and my friends just go over little jumps for FUN (me because my horse likes it) and I am asking for critique only because it's nicer when you can do it right and don't knock down the jump. We all work at the ranch and ride the more difficult horses for the owners, but those of us who don't show our horses have no reason to sign up for professional training for specific things like jumping. Please don't tell me none of you ever jumped your ponies as kids just for fun....or did you all have fancy dancy show horses and expensive professional trainers and never did anything without a trainer supervising you because it would be too dangerous? Jeez people I'm sorry I sound defensive but you are all getting so uptight! Since the owner & trainer at my barn is the one who actually owns Cocoa, and she sees me ride him all the time, I think she'll let me know if she thinks I am doing anything wrong. Actually she just came up to me the other day to tell me how good Cocoa looks and what a great job I am doing with him (he was a total nut when they first got him....), I think she would just laugh her head off honestly if I told her people told me I am "inexperienced" or that I am going to scare Cocoa by going over a jump once in a while. I love that horse to death and I know him quite well enough to know what he is capable of and what he likes.
> 
> Thank you to those who have offered advice to me that is called for and useful, such as my need to extend my arms more over the jump. Any more advice like this would be much appreciated. Sorry this turned into a bit of a novel



Taking lessons has NOTHING to do with having "fancy dancy show horses". It's about wanting to improve your riding, and no matter what level you are at, learning is important. I don't show. It's just not what I do. However I do take lessons. Jumping lessons and dressage lessons. Why? Because even though I'm perfectly capable of riding by myself and handling my horse, I want to ride better, and be the best that I can at what I do. I feel that your post was very offensive. All anyone here is trying to do is help you. You ask for a critique and you're going to get it. Don't ask if you're not ready to face what needs to be corrected. 

No one's saying that you HAVE to take lessons, but what would it hurt to have an experienced eye on the ground to point out what needs correcting? Why are you so against it?


----------

